# Green terror egg color



## toffee (Feb 11, 2006)

My 3"-4" female GT laid eggs two days ago. She has been guarding them and protecting the territory. The male hasn't shown any aggression, just swimming around with other fishes in the tank. While she wouldn't let other fish near her eggs, she seems to let the male venture closer.

The eggs are attached to the vertical side of a flower pot. The space where she laid the eggs is very tight and I wonder if the male is too big (8"+) to get into that space to do his things. After two days the eggs are dull brownish color with a few white. Are they fertilized?


----------



## Bo_Diggity88 (Dec 13, 2010)

i have no idea i have a pair of juvies tho and i love them and i was wondering if you could answer a question i got..? how long does it take for them to get big?


----------



## GTWilly (Nov 17, 2010)

My green terrors have succesfully spawned twice now. When the eggs turn white it means unfertilized and/or fungus contamination. Fertilized eggs that yield fry tend to be orangish brown. A lighter brown may mean that they were not properly fertilized and they may all turn white, and eventually "fuzzy" with fungus. The fish will know before you will and eat the unfertilized eggs. I seem to have the best luck with a plastic hollow log. smoothe on the inside. The female can easily gaurd them and a much greater chance for male to fertilize in an inclosed area. And for the sizing. My first GT was a female and it took her about 2 years to get to about 7 inches, which is about full grown for a female(bought her at 2in) Males tend to grow faster, and depending on your tank size, should get to be about 8in in 1.5-2years (granted you bought them at about 2in) and will continue to grow. I have not raised green terrors from fry, so i do not know from time of hatching, but most people tend to pick them up around 2-3in where some indication of the sex starts showing. Seems smaller tank sizes stunt their growth, and speed in which they grow. For instance, my mated pair *** owned for almost 4months. I bought 3, all about 2in. After a month the males grew about 1/2in and colors and shape revealed their sex, i returned one male and kept the most colorful/dominant one. At 4 months male is at 4in and female at 3in. These fish can live for over 10 years so they dont grow all that fast compaired to some cichlids.


----------



## Bo_Diggity88 (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks a lot!


----------

